# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Dubbele capsule

## Fourneau

:Confused: wat moet je doen dat ik een dubbele capsule EFEXOR-EXEL 150mg genomen hebt? Weet er aub iemand. Dank u

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Fourneau,

Hoe is het afgelopen? Heb je je arts gesproken of hinder ondervonden van de dubbele dosis?

Wat ik erover vond was dat Efexor in een maximale dosis van 375mg per dag ingenomen kan worden en indien er teveel tabletten zijn ingenomen dien je onmiddellijk je arts te waarschuwen. Een maagspoeling kan, onder medische supervisie, kort na inname uitgevoerd worden.
_(Bron: steunpunthyperventilatie.nl)_
Ik kan hier uit alleen niet opmaken of ze daarmee bedoelen dat je je arts moet waarschuwen als je een dubbele dosis van 37,5mg of 75mg of 150mg hebt gehad of alleen als je die maximale hoeveelheid van 375mg die je in totaal mag hebben hebt overschreden.

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Fourneau

> Hallo Fourneau,
> 
> Hoe is het afgelopen? Heb je je arts gesproken of hinder ondervonden van de dubbele dosis?
> 
> Wat ik erover vond was dat Efexor in een maximale dosis van 375mg per dag ingenomen kan worden en indien er teveel tabletten zijn ingenomen dien je onmiddellijk je arts te waarschuwen. Een maagspoeling kan, onder medische supervisie, kort na inname uitgevoerd worden.
> _(Bron: steunpunthyperventilatie.nl)_
> Ik kan hier uit alleen niet opmaken of ze daarmee bedoelen dat je je arts moet waarschuwen als je een dubbele dosis van 37,5mg of 75mg of 150mg hebt gehad of alleen als je die maximale hoeveelheid van 375mg die je in totaal mag hebben hebt overschreden.
> 
> Lieve groet, Luuss





Beste Luuss,

Met mij zeer prima, ik voel me al zeer verbeterd met één tablet per dag en
ondertussen sport ik nu al veel! Om mijn kwaadaardig stress te vermijden!

Ik dank u zeer voor uw berichtje, bye bye!

groeten van Fourneau.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Fourneau,

Nou fijn dat de dubbele dosis geen ernstige gevolgen had!
Goed dat je dmv sport probeert de kwaadaardige stress te vermijden  :Smile: 
Wat voor sport doe je?
Sorry voor de late reactie op jou orginele bericht, maar misschien heeft iemand anders wat aan info  :Wink:  :Embarrassment: 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Fourneau

> Hallo Fourneau,
> 
> Nou fijn dat de dubbele dosis geen ernstige gevolgen had!
> Goed dat je dmv sport probeert de kwaadaardige stress te vermijden 
> Wat voor sport doe je?
> Sorry voor de late reactie op jou orginele bericht, maar misschien heeft iemand anders wat aan info 
> 
> Lieve groet, Luuss


Beste Luus,

Geen excuus,normaal gezien deed ik 20 jaar aan een verdedigingssport,maar ondanks mijn depressie's en trauma's ben ik, stilgevallen.
maar nu 2 maanden geleden doe ik nu terug aan verdedingssport, na een lange tijd zomer en winterslaap.En dat is voor mijn toekomstige beroep en ook ben ik een portier in een dans-praatcafé in het weekend en in de week ben ik lijfwacht van een belangerijke persoon.Die persoon is geheim,sorry.

Nu ben ik al veel verbeterd, zeg de dokter,maar hij denkt stilaan te verminderen met halve capsules tot einde van dit jaar en dan zien wel ermee te stoppen na het nieuwjaar 2011.

zo, je weet al wat van mij,maar exefor-exel capsules zijn geen lachtertjes.

Lieve groeten van Fourneau.

----------


## Oki07

Ik lees dit en wil je graag even waarschuwen wat betreft afbouwen. Ik heb ook geprobeerd af te bouwen van 150 mg efexor. Ik moest de helft gaan slikken, maar dat ging na 6 weken fout. Toen kreeg ik weer veel paniekaanvallen. Ik denk dat de helft minderen teveel in 1 x is en ik zou je huisarts vragen of hij verschillende capsules wil voorschrijven, zodat je er bv één van 75 mg en 1 van 37,5 mg kan nemen.
Dit zal vast niet voor iedereen gelden, maar ik heb mij zo slecht gevoeld, dat gun ik niemand en ik zit nu weer op 150 mg. In de lente wil ik weer beginnen met afbouwen, maar dan ga ik dus niet meteen de helft minder nemen.

----------


## Fourneau

> Ik lees dit en wil je graag even waarschuwen wat betreft afbouwen. Ik heb ook geprobeerd af te bouwen van 150 mg efexor. Ik moest de helft gaan slikken, maar dat ging na 6 weken fout. Toen kreeg ik weer veel paniekaanvallen. Ik denk dat de helft minderen teveel in 1 x is en ik zou je huisarts vragen of hij verschillende capsules wil voorschrijven, zodat je er bv één van 75 mg en 1 van 37,5 mg kan nemen.
> Dit zal vast niet voor iedereen gelden, maar ik heb mij zo slecht gevoeld, dat gun ik niemand en ik zit nu weer op 150 mg. In de lente wil ik weer beginnen met afbouwen, maar dan ga ik dus niet meteen de helft minder nemen.


hello,

Bedankt voor de tip.ik zal de dokter vragen of dat niet gevaarlijk is,zo bruusk stoppen of verminderen.

----------

